# Thieves! Dirty Stinky Thieves!



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2011)

*10 things Apple 'stole' from Microsoft*
1. Finder Sidebar: Windows Navigation pane
2. The Mac Path bar: Windows Address bar
3. Back and Forward navigation buttons in folder windows
4. Minimizing to document windows into app icon
5. Screen Sharing: Remote Desktop Connection
6. Time Machine: Backup and Restore
7. System Preferences: Control Panel
8. ActiveSync and Exchange 2007 support
9. Command-Tab: Alt-Tab
10. Terminal: Command Prompt
Source: http://www.infoworld.com/d/windows/top-10-features-apple-stole-windows-966

*10 Things Microsoft Stole from The Apple Macintosh*
1. Taskbar makeover: Dock look and feel
2. Jump lists: Dock menus
3. Aero Peek: Exposé
4. File previews
5. Gadgets: Widgets
6. Sticky Notes: Stickies
7. Saved searches: Smart folders
8. Network shares automatically appearing in left sidebar
9. RSS feeds
10. Windows Disc Image Burner: Disk Utility
Source: http://www.infoworld.com/d/mac/top-10-features-microsoft-stole-mac-os-x-971


----------



## Carol (Oct 19, 2011)

[yt]EAmLXrMv4-c[/yt]


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 20, 2011)

Carol said:


> [yt]EAmLXrMv4-c[/yt]


Call the Cops? Are they NUTS?! He has a bloody HEAD. INSIDE A BOWL.
Screw the Kishka, this guys a Psycho Serial Killer!
A... Wait... Theyre Dancing... Toge... THEYRE PARTNERS IN CRIME.
Great. A Serial Killer with a Cop Buddy. Thats just... Great. Wonderful.

I dread to think of the Fate awaiting the guy who stole from these two Lunatics.


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 20, 2011)

I just want to say thank god Apple didn't steal Window's blue screen of death.  I will never go back to Windows after getting a Mac.  It is like driving a lemon constantly fixing it, vs. driving a race car.


----------



## Carol (Oct 20, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> I just want to say thank god Apple didn't steal Window's blue screen of death.  I will never go back to Windows after getting a Mac.  It is like driving a lemon constantly fixing it, vs. driving a race car.



Preach it!  I just had my Windows 7 machine, with quad 64 bit processors and 16 gig ram blue-screen on me last night, losing some sensitive work that I had not yet saved.  I am furious at myself for not getting a Mac.  Furious.  No more Windows machines for me, I will be running Mac and Linux from now on.


----------



## crushing (Oct 20, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> *I just want to say thank god Apple didn't steal Window's blue screen of death. *I will never go back to Windows after getting a Mac. It is like driving a lemon constantly fixing it, vs. driving a race car.



Apple does have the Kernal Panic, which is pretty much the same thing. 






Kernal Panic by Paul Robert Lloyd, on Flickr


On the Amiga it was called a Guru Meditation error


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 20, 2011)

crushing said:


> Apple does have the Kernal Panic, which is pretty much the same thing.



Ohhh...[shivers]...just taking about Windows brings back post-tramatic Windows users stress syndrome......but with a Mac you don't get the _blue screen of death_ because you can restart the computer, you not wanting to yank the motherboard out and put it on a stake at the top of your cubical (I have an office, cubical gives a better visual) like some tribal warning.  I can't talk about it anymore....I don't want to go back to computer group therapy, the sessions where brutal.


----------



## Carol (Oct 20, 2011)

Actually the kernel panic on Linux is worse, if that occurs, it often means a file system corruption.  Even so, I'm done with Windows, not just because of the BSOD, but for other reasons too.  

Windows 8 will not permit a dual boot in to Linux, my office may be ditching Windows entirely as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2011)

Backups. Backup often. I'm running hourly.


----------



## Buka (Oct 20, 2011)

Carol said:


> Actually the kernel panic on Linux is worse, if that occurs, it often means a file system corruption.  Even so, I'm done with Windows, not just because of the BSOD, but for other reasons too.
> 
> Windows 8 will not permit a dual boot in to Linux, my office may be ditching Windows entirely as well.



Carol, I don't know squat about computers. I mean not clue one. But my buddy put Linux on mine and it's been great for two years, no problems.  I have absolutely no idea what a kernel panic thingy is. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2011)

Having had both, they are each quirky.  it's really what you like.  My MAC has crashed a thousand times (slight hyperbole) more than my PC.  In my experience, the MAC is like a FIAT.  The PC like a VW Bug.  I finally realized that my MAC just couldn't stand up to the abuse a typical, household computer must endure.  Once I cleaned it up and banned my teenagers from using it, and deleted most of my third party software, the MAC runs great.  The MAC has a very narrow scope.  It's like my mom's old Fiat spider.  As long as it was tuned up, it ran great.  But as soon as the carbs got a little tiny bit out of sync, or the points got a little tiny bit spoiled, the car just stopped running.  Dead.  Stranded.  PCs, on the other hand, just chug and chug.  Like a VW bug, the PC can get you home, even if it's only on 3 cylinders.


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 20, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Backups. Backup often. I'm running hourly.


That is the mantra, the code, the the motto of everyone who owns a computer. Oh how I miss punch cards.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2011)

I beat the snot outta my iMac.  My biggest complaints are a file manager that's not on par with win95's, and a lack of current games. (I really wanna play Shogun 2).  Beyond that, it's pretty stable, and I've probably had a half dozen crashed in 18+ months.  Hell, I've had more crashes this last month on my Droid X2.


----------



## Carol (Oct 21, 2011)

Buka said:


> Carol, I don't know squat about computers. I mean not clue one. But my buddy put Linux on mine and it's been great for two years, no problems.  I have absolutely no idea what a kernel panic thingy is. Should I be concerned?



No, its not cause for concern.  Linux is the most stable of the three.

However, computers and their hard drives are not perfect.  Its important to take regular backups of anything on the computer that is important to you -- photos, douments, resumes, banking info, personal projects, etc.  

The Achilles heel of Linux is that it is more sensitive to hard drive disruptions if the power is suddenly disconnected.  Laptops do not usually see that sort of shut down due to their internal battery, but desktops do.  If you have a desktop machine, it may be helpful to put it on a small UPS if you're in an area subject to power outages.   750 VA (volt-amps) is sufficient to run just about any sort of computer for a few minutes, long enough to shut it down properly.  A larger UPS can offer longer run times in the event of a power outage.  Naturally they are more expensive too.

I have my machines at work on a few of these:

http://www.amazon.com/APC-BE750G-10...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1319175908&sr=1-2





\


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 21, 2011)

When I first read the title of the thread ... my mind immediately went to thinking... "Nasty sneaking hobbitses, we hates them!" 

Ah the stuff Apple "stolen" ? hmm... there was a time when Gates/Jobs got together to figure out how to make certain programs compatible for each so to minimize competition and folks won't have to copy the programs, convert them and all that. 

I dunno... it's all moot at this point! Eventually someone else will come up with yet another good OS and the beat goes on.


----------

